# elephant in the room



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

so I've been hanging around here for a while now, and you all seem scared to meet each other in real life.

what gives?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phobic said:


> so I've been hanging around here for a while now, and you all seem scared to meet each other in real life.
> 
> what gives?


I'd be up for a meet up. I attended the very first cfuk meet up at Extract Roastery around 2012 I think, and the next one at Has Bean in the same year!

Both were excellent. Any suggestions?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I've met a fair few of y'all!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Phobic said:


> so I've been hanging around here for a while now, and you all seem scared to meet each other in real life.
> 
> what gives?


I'd be up for it, not sure its fear.

Were all too busy spending time pursuing that perfection to spend time with real. Life. People!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Phobic said:


> so I've been hanging around here for a while now, and you all seem scared to meet each other in real life.
> 
> what gives?


Been there, tried that . . . Never again


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

I've met Xpenno..................

the Chap........

PaulWHU.....

and Tigermad I think...

Oh and Baz (can't remember his forum name)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I've never met anyone ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't exist in real life


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah I've never met anyone ....


pretty cool videos, 2-4 years ago, think we're over due a meet up!

looks like we might be able to bribe a natural videographer for the event if we can source enough geisha


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

No I've not met anyone but then again I live in different country, I'd like to do lands end to John o'groats of forum members journey one day try and meet as many as possible maybe vlog it? I think that would be a great journey but.... The logistics would probably make it a non starter but u never know.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Been there, tried that . . . Never again


Nuff said !


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tiny tamper said:


> No I've not met anyone but then again I live in different country, I'd like to do lands end to John o'groats of forum members journey one day try and meet as many as possible maybe vlog it? I think that would be a great journey but.... The logistics would probably make it a non starter but u never know.


Worth a crack, charity coffee crawl across the country. Bet it'd be the first (and last)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

We have had had loads of forum days, all you need to do is turn up!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm planning a visit to a member close by, just had a slight problem with car's ventilator sensor


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I understand there's a manual on this very subject.










Some members, Snakehips, would do well to read it thoroughly before embarking on a meeting up session . . .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

soooo - maybe a regional meet up or a national meet up or a north and south meet up or a London , Brum , manc , newc, Cardif, Edin, Glasgy meet up all on the same day in aid of charity

a Coffee crawl, I would be up for a manc one


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> soooo - maybe a regional meet up or a national meet up or a north and south meet up or a London , Brum , manc , newc, Cardif, Edin, Glasgy meet up all on the same day in aid of charity
> 
> a Coffee crawl, I would be up for a manc one


I could just about do Manc. Everyone should come to merry Yorkshire! We can do Leeds, Sheffield and probably somewhere else!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Manc had a lot of good cafes now , you could easy get a day out of it


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> I could just about do Manc. Everyone should come to merry Yorkshire! We can do Leeds, Sheffield and probably somewhere else!


I bet Foundry would be pleased to host a get-together


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


>


Happy days! I remember Patrick was talking about buying an EK.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

And footage of Charlie.......and Imogen!!!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've met quite a few, including CC, Boots, TSK, TeeJay, Jeebsy, Xpenno, Froggy, Cam, the Rave and Foundry guys and many other attendees too numerous to mention, as well as guest star Dhan Tamaño (top bloke) at the forum meet at Rave, had coffee from Scotford's fair hand at London Grind, been visited by Glenn, been to see DavecUK on numerous occasions, along with Pessutojr I went to visit Jlarkin for some cupping (oo-er!). Plus one or two bods that I've bought from or sold stuff to. I like the social side of it and would do more if it were within reasonable distance and I wasn't always working. There were a couple of London meet-ups that fell through but I keep my eye out. It's nice to put faces to names and have a bit of fun.


----------



## hippy_dude (Sep 22, 2015)

Is anyone hitting up Birmingham coffee fest tomorrow?


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

MildredM said:


> I bet Foundry would be pleased to host a get-together


Absolutely.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Absolutely.


And would there be really, really tasty cheese toasties ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Absolutely.


I'd be so up for this!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

I dunno. I've read too many crime thrillers to not be sceptical that this is the set up for homicide.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Elcee said:


> I dunno. I've read too many crime thrillers to not be sceptical that this is the set up for homicide.


Oh,

Count me in then.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Of course the best way is to get started and see who will make it.

Why don't you organise a meetup @Phobic rather than a thread about why people don't do it? ;-)


----------



## Mmiah (Feb 13, 2015)

im part of car forums and we meet and check out each others cars and the mods

but with this i think it will be difficult to meet and and bring the coffee machines and grinders along to show off our espresso making skills and latte art

van, bottles of water and milk, power generator and we could be onto something


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Let's have a brew-off and a barista-off at Foundry. Winner gets a special crown made from EK burrs


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

jlarkin said:


> Of course the best way is to get started and see who will make it.
> 
> Why don't you organise a meetup @Phobic rather than a thread about why people don't do it? ;-)


that was kinda the intention....

I'll need someone else to help, assume you're offering?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Absolutely.


that's pretty cool, thanks!

I think we need to decide what we want to meet up to be.

any suggestion?

1. social

2. gear try out

3. talks/demo

4. tastings

5. roastery tour? (assuming foundry want to show us how they make their amazing coffee!)

any other offers to help arrange things?


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Mmiah said:


> im part of car forums and we meet and check out each others cars and the mods
> 
> but with this i think it will be difficult to meet and and bring the coffee machines and grinders along to show off our espresso making skills and latte art
> 
> van, bottles of water and milk, power generator and we could be onto something


Same here, even then with things like the ability to travel to a venue and from there go for a drive as a collective, it can sometimes struggle. The one thing we learned from those meets: You'll never get a time and day that suits everybody, so just set a venue and time then see who rocks up.


----------

